# 0190-Dialerbetreiber geht gegen Verbraucherschützer rechtlich vor



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2002)

30.07.2002 22:10 Uhr  

0190-Dialerbetreiber geht gegen Verbraucherschützer rechtlich vor 

 Der Aufruf zum Zahlungsboykott der Verbraucher-Zentrale Hamburg gegen betrügerische Anbieter von 0190-Dialern hat den 0190-Anbieter Talkline ID Gmbh offenbar verärgert.   

Talkline hat vor Gericht eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen die Verbraucher-Zentrale erwirkt, der ihr verbietet, den Aufruf weiter zu verbreiten. Talkline begründete diesen Schritt damit, dass der Aufruf rechtswidrig sei und Falschaussagen enthalte.   

Die Verbraucherschützer wollen jedoch kämpfen: 'Einen Maulkorb lassen wir uns von Talkline nicht umhängen.' Die von Talkline geforderte Unterlassungserklärung wollen sie nicht unterschreiben. 

Quelle: http://www.pcwelt.de/news/viren_bugs/25174/


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2002)

Mit dieser Aktion outet sich Talkline als das, was sie immer war und ist:

[ edit] .  :evil: 

Da sie bei der Boykottaktion noch nicht mal namentlich genannt worden sind 
zeigt es, daß sie sich doch wohl als [ edit]  Dialervertreter [ edit]  fühlen.


----------



## Donald (2 August 2002)

Ich bin gespannt, ob die Dialerbetreiber auch gegen die Stiftung Warentest vorgehen. Im Online-Angebot von Warentest war bereits schon mehrfach über Dialer berichtet und gewarnt worden. Im aktuellen Testheft gibt es erstmals einen Bereicht zum Thema Dialer unter dem Titel:

     Nepp mit 0190-Wählprogrammen
          1650 Euro für 33 Minuten

Dieser Bericht ist mit 2 Seiten zwar nicht sehr umfangreich aber auch dort wird das für Verbraucher heikle Thema nicht mehr ignoriert.

Donald


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2002)

*Sperrung der 0190er Nummern*

Nachdem ich 2 mal abgezockt wurde ohne es zu merken, habe ich die 0190er Nummer bei Telekom für einmalig 15,- DM sperren lassen und das funktioniert  einwandfrei. Des öfteren beim Stöbern im Internet  versucht sich ein  Dealer enzuschalten und die automatische Einwahl wird sogleich gestoppt. Sollte ich dei 0190er Nummern mal benötigen für Auskunftszwecke o.ä. benutze ich mein Handy. Allerdings muss ich die Einwahlprogramme, die sich auf der Festplatte festsetzen, immer wieder über die Systemsteuerung löschen, denn sonst meldet sich der Einwahldealer hartnäckig immer wieder.


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2002)

*Talkline- Abzockerei*



			
				Dialerhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dieser Aktion outet sich Talkline als das, was sie immer war und ist:
> 
> [ edit] .  :evil:
> 
> ...



Nachdem auch ich in diese Falle getappt bin , habe Ich den Kampf Talkline erklärt. Ich soll für eine 10 Sek. Verbindung 25,85 € bezahlen.
Dies ist eine bodenlose Frechheit und Ich werde es mir nicht gefallen lassen. Mittlerweile habe Ich Anzeige erstattet und warte jetzt das Ergebnis ab. Wie es ausgeht bin Ich schon gespannt, aber man darf sich nicht alles gefallen lassen. Ich hoffe das Ich Erfolg habe.


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2002)

*Talkline*

Durch dieses schäbige Verhalten dieses Providers ist uns als Anbieter von u. a. Handys und Verträgen klar, dass aus unserem Hause kein Talkline 
Vertrag mehr beworben wird und wir unsere Kunden der Talkline Verträge anschreiben werden zum nächst möglich Zeitpunkt die Kündigung Ihrer Talkline Verträge  in Betracht zu Ziehen.
" Wer .... unterstützt und / oder daran mit verdient ist mit diesen auf eine Stufe zustellen !!!"


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2002)

*Dialer Tele Team*

Hat jemand von euch den Namen "Tele Team Work AsP" schon mal gehört?
Bin zum erstenmal von Talkline angeschrieben worden um meine "Telefonrechnung zu bezahlen. :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2002)

*Tele Team Worsk AsP*

Hallo geomant 1

schau Dir mal die Seite w*w.telefontest.de an. Dort wirst Du einige Statements von Betroffenen, auch ein paar Tips, finden.

Gruß 

silversurfer


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2002)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*



			
				Geomant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch den Namen "Tele Team Work AsP" schon mal gehört?
> Bin zum erstenmal von Talkline angeschrieben worden um meine "Telefonrechnung zu bezahlen. :evil:



ja,  ca. 1000,-€ sollen wir bezahlen. Von der Einwahl oder möglichen Entstehung der hohen Telefonkosten haben wir nichts gemerkt. Immer wieder sind auf der Rechnung Einwahlen von 10 sek. (verschiedene Rufnummer, analoges Modem) zu erkennen und jedesmal sollen wir 24,95€ berappen. Das lassen wir uns nicht gefallen und haben unseren Anwalt eingeschaltet.

Gruß
der Geprellte


----------



## sascha (20 Oktober 2002)

bei kosten von 1000 euro lohnt sich die einschaltung eines anwalts durchaus - und die einschaltung der polizei. bei wiederholten 10-sekunden-einwahlen hast du dir möglicherweise ein sehr nettes dialer-exemplar (oder gleich mehrere) eingefangen...

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2002)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*



			
				Geomant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch den Namen "Tele Team Work AsP" schon mal gehört?
> Bin zum erstenmal von Talkline angeschrieben worden um meine "Telefonrechnung zu bezahlen. :evil:



Ja, dafür soll ich 85 Euro zahlen mehr weiß ich davon auch nicht
 :evil: 
mein mitgefühl
Peter


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2002)

*Mich wollen die auch abzocken!*

Ich hab ne Anzeige gemacht und führe reichlich Schriftverkehr mit Talkline und ihr Inkasso-Büro...___________________________________________________________________________

Tele Team Worsk AsP (Artikel-Nr. der Telekom: 87936) Dialer-Nr.: 0190-0-019221
___________________________________________________________________________


Tele Team Work ApS Denmark 				oder auch TTW ApSs !!!
Gydevang 39-41 G2 
DK-3450 Allerød 
Denmark 

http://teleteamwork.dk


Tel.: +45 4813 1000 
Fax.: +45 4813 1009 
[email protected]



Betrifft mindestens folgende Telefonnummern:

0190-0-8088

0190-0-80867

0190-0-70720

0190-0-019221 (von dieser Nr. bin ich auch betroffen)   (ca. 1 min = gut 25,-- €)

Tele Team Worsk AsP verwendet als Dialer die datei EroticAccess.exe, die in einem Unterverzeichnis des Temp-Dir abgelegt wird. 

Die Dialer.exe dateien sind gut versteckt und nicht so einfach zu finden!!!  

Vorsicht auch bei angeblichen kostenlosen Hacker und Crackseiten oder angeblichen mp3 downloadsites !!!

Glaub die arbeiten auch mit Spam-mails...

- "besondere Seiten" scheinen dabei zu sein: "erotikzugang.de" und "eingang69.de"    
!!! Schaut mal unter denic.de nach den Daten dieser Seiten!!!

Link zum Forum weiterer Geschädigter:

http://www.telefontest.de/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=internet;action=display;num=1017602038;start=30

cu Kalle...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2002)

*Auch der Abzocke zum Opfer gefallen*

Leider mußten wir auch die Erfahrung mit Tele Team Work ASP machen.

Bei uns wird unter der Tel.-Nt. 0190-080882 abgerechnet.

Inzwischen läuft die Abzocke ja über die Telekom, da diese die Gebühren der Fa. Talkline einfordert.

Ist schön jemand erfolgreich gewesen?

Schriftverkehr haben wir auch genug mit Talkline geführt.

Resultat: nur die Anschrift von Tele Team Work ASP.

Wir haben ein 0190 Warner fürs Internet vorgeschaltet. Hilft bisher erfolgreich.

Gruß Jana


----------



## RamsesZwei (1 November 2002)

Hi,

wer diese seltsamen Positionen (Talkline / Tele Team Work) auf seiner Telefonrechnung findet, sollte als erstes mit der Telekom sprechen (Mit der Rechnungsstelle). Die nehmen dann die fraglichen Posten aus dem Bankeinzug (oder der Rechnung raus) raus. Wenn man denen dann noch eine Kopie seines ersten Anschreibens an die Talkline faxt, hazt man erstmal Zeit, sich in Ruhe mit der Talkline zu streiten, ohne bezahlt zu haben...

Gruß

Ludger


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2002)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*



			
				Geomant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch den Namen "Tele Team Work AsP" schon mal gehört?
> Bin zum erstenmal von Talkline angeschrieben worden um meine "Telefonrechnung zu bezahlen. :evil:



Auch ich habe eine hohe Telefonrechnung erhalten. Diese Firma (Tele Team Work) hat Ihren Hauptsitz in Dänemark. 
(U. a. aber auch einen in Hamburg.)
Adresse:  Gydevang 39
               in Allerod
               Dänemark
               Tel.: 0045 48131000
Schreib' doch mal zurück, vielleicht kann man Informationen austauschen, wie wir gegen den Vorfall vorgehen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2002)

*Talkline*

*

Hallo,

ja ich bin auch einer der Betroffenen und habe die Angelegenheit 
meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben.

Ich soll für eine Verbindung, ich nehme an Dialer 
715 Euro bezahlen.  Bemerkt habe ich nichts.

Ich habe aber inwischen T-DSL und habe noch 0190 bei der Telekom gesperrt.

Ich habe inzwischen umfangreiches Material gesammelt und meinem RA zur Verfügung gestellt.

Interessant ist dazu eine Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg:

TALKLINE ist mit ABSTAND Spitzenreiter in der Reklamationsstatistik der Telekommunikationsberatung.


Ich habe auch an führende Politker und Parteien um auf eine zügige
Gesetzäderung zu drängen.  Das sollten alle hier tun.


Es gibt inzwischen auch ein Gerichtsurteil des Amtsgerichts Freiburg in dem eine Familie von der Zahlung befreit wurde.  Leider nur ein  Amtsgericht und auch nicht bindend für andere Gerichte, aber immerhin ein erster Schritt*


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2002)

*Tele Team Wort -> Talkline*

Hallo,

antworte hier im Auftrag eines betroffenen Freundes. Nach diversen Rückfragen, unter anderem bei der Regulierungsbehörde der Telekommunikation und Post, sollten wir - vom Rechtsstreit mal abgesehen- unverzüglich die zuständigen Politiker zum Handeln auffordern. Ein offener Brief in der Presse kann hier schon mal Wunder wirken. Zuständig für die Regulierungsbehörde ist Herr Clement und für den Verbraucherschutz, der hier schändlich mißachtet wird, Frau Künast. Je mehr schreiben, desto größer die Erfolgsaussichten.

Auf gute Geschäftsbeziehungen zur Fa. Talkline.


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2002)

*Re: Tele Team Wort -> Talkline*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zuständig für die Regulierungsbehörde ist Herr Clement und für den Verbraucherschutz, der hier schändlich mißachtet wird, Frau Künast.



Es kann nicht oft genug daran erinnert werden, daß von der ursprünglichen Gesetzesvorlage 
von Frau Künast zur verbraucherfreundlicheren Änderung der TKV , auf Grund  
der Mehrheitsverhältnisse im Bundesrat zu gut wie nichts übrig geblieben ist.

gruß
tf


----------



## dialerfucker (13 November 2002)

...und die Buben sind gar nicht zimperlich, auf Entscheidungen im Bundesrat Einfluß zu nehemen:



> PornoPapst
> 
> Registriert seit: Aug 2000
> Wohnort: Mainz am Rhein
> ...



...auch auf den Verdacht, dass es wieder mal langweilig wird:
da ist doch schon eine ganze Menge Geld im Spiel. :bandit


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2002)

leider hat es mich auch erwischt..

am 22.09. um 23:53:46 wurde die nummer 0190 019205 auf die dauer von 1:05 angerufen.. kosten 26,068€ 

und gleich danach um 23:55:02 für 20:02 minuten, kosten 62,57 €#

hab diesen betrag sperren lassen und bis zu letzten rechnung kann nichts..

aber auf der neuen rechnung ist wieder ein beitrag für talkline diesmal am
18.10.02 wie lange kann ich nicht sagen da es nicht auf der rechnung steht aber sie wollen jetzt 146,41€.

es ist die firma Tele Team Work die dahintersteckt!!

WENN JEMAND HIER INTERESSE HAT EINE SAMMELKLAGE ZU STARTEN, BITTE MELDEN.  [email protected]
sonst muss ich das selber machen.. und da hat man echt schlechte karten wenn so eine grosse firma dahinter steckt.

thx


----------



## Heiko (19 November 2002)

hsf 1.1:
Es gibt im deutschen Recht keine "Sammelklagen".


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2002)

*Dialer*

Hmm ... das ist doch nur möglich wenn man ne einwahl hat ..wegen der abrechnung ... DSL machts möglich dem aus dem weg zu gehen ! da eben kleine einwahl vorhanden ist !!!


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2002)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				BlueSonic schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ... das ist doch nur möglich wenn man ne einwahl hat ..wegen der abrechnung ... DSL machts möglich dem aus dem weg zu gehen ! da eben kleine einwahl vorhanden ist !!!


Und was willst du den Betroffenen damit sagen: Daß sich jeder, der mal ab und an im Internet surft 
DSL zulegen soll, bloß weil es Dialerabzocke gibt? DSL  gibts schließlich nicht gratis! 
Auch wenn es zur Zeit eine Reihe von günstigen Sonderangeboten gibt, die laufenden Kosten sind
 deswegen doch da. 
gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2002)

*Talkline und Tele Team Work*

Ja, uns hat es auch erwischt. Wir haben über die Telekom eine Rechnung bekommen, auf der ein Posten von Talkline in Höhe von 120 Euro aufgelistet war. Nach einer Recherche stellte sich heraus, dass der Endanbieter die bekannte Firma Tele Team Work aus Dänemark dahintersteckt. Nun, die 120 Eiro sind weg. Aber das lassen wir und nicht gefallen.
Nach einer schriflichen Aussage der Talkline FIrma muss bei der Nutzung eines Anrufes von 3 EUro pro Minute der Nutzer durch eine Zifferneingabe bestätigen, dass er mit diesen Kosten einverstanden ist. In unserem Fall klärt ein im Coputer eingeschmuggelter Dialer keine solche Frage oder klärt den Nutzer auf. Diese Art von ABzocke ist nicht legal.
Die Firma Talkline macht sich meiner Meinung nach indirekt strafbar, wenn Sie trotz mehrmaliger Beschwerde und Hinweise die Firma Tele Team Work unterstützt, indem sie dieser die Leitung zu Verfügung stellt damit diese uns abzocken kann. (Talkline packt sicherlich selber einen Batzen ein...). Ich habe Talkline eine Frist gesetzt, mir den bezahlten Betrag zu erstatten. Sollte ich keine Nachricht bekommen, werde ich unmittelbar ANzeige erstatten.
Wenn jemand von Euch etwas Positives erreicht hat, bitte weitersagen.
Gruss, Iri


----------



## RamsesZwei (24 November 2002)

*Das Geld ist nicht weg...*

Iri: Ich würde alws erstes mit der Telekom sprechen. Wenn Du Bankeionzug hast, ziehen die dann den Talkline-Kram ab, wenn du überweist, kannst Du den fraglichen Betrag abziehen. Die Telekom will sich nicht ihren angeschlagenen Ruf weiter versauen...

Gruß

Ludger


----------



## dialerfucker (24 November 2002)

@Ramses Zwei;

"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert..." und das ist er schon lange, will die Telekom ja gerne das Inkasso für die "Bösen" abgeben.
Natürlich nicht für den 0190er Rufnummernblock, welcher ihr gehört, und unter dem es z.B.: über DeTeMedien, eigentlich ein älteres Töchterchen des rosa Riesen, ne ganze Menge Warez-und Sexseitchen per Dialer zu besuchen gilt. :evil: 
Hier gibt es immer noch "Lustiges" zu den ewig guten Absichten der Telekom zu lesen:
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~dittbern/Telekom/Telekomien.html
 8)


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2002)

*Wucher-0190-Dialer*

allo!

Leider haben wir auch ein Problem mit einem 0190-Dialer und mußten für 25 Sekunden (!) 55,00 EUR bezahlen. Deshalb wir eine Website eingerichtet!

Sie ist unter 

wxxx.axxxxxxxxxxxxxx

zu erreichen! 

Wir brauchen auf jeden Fall Unterstützung und würden uns über aktive Mitarbeit freuen!

Webmaster abzockeneindanke


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2002)

1. Hier keine Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten

2. Wofür - meinst Du - gibts diese Webseite hier? Für den Gedankenaustausch von Taubenzüchtern im Hinblick auf die Färbung der Federn bei Mondschein?


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2002)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				BlueSonic schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ... das ist doch nur möglich wenn man ne einwahl hat ..wegen der abrechnung ... DSL machts möglich dem aus dem weg zu gehen ! da eben kleine einwahl vorhanden ist !!!


Nun, dem muß ich widersprechen...
DSL-Dialer sind zwar nicht so verbreitet, aber es ist dennoch möglich!
Wenn du z.B. DSL über die Telekom nutzt, dann lautet dein Benutzername:
[email protected]
Bei AOL wäre das: [email protected]

Genauso kann sich z.B. Talkline eintragen ([email protected]).
Damit wäre Talkline der Anbieter und zockt ab.

Das einzige, was wirklich sicher ist, ist ein Router, weil man sich darauf nur über eine bestimmte IP und ein Passwort einloggen kann (bzw. nur über ein lokales Kabel, was man nach der Installation anklemmt).
Ein Dialer müßte also den Router umprogrammieren, was ohne die IP-Adresse und dem Kennwort unmöglich ist (Bei der Kabellösung ist es sowiso unmöglich). So ein Router (gibt es übrigens auch mit eingebautem Switch, also für mehrere Rechner) kostst knapp 60€. Das ist EINMALIG und daher gut investiert (Außerdem kann man sein DSL mit mehreren Rechnern nutzen, wenn man eien mit Switch nimmt. Dann muß man keine Nummern sperren lassen, keine 0190-Warner laufen lassen (und ständig aktualisieren) und schützt allen daran angeschlossenen Rechner auf einmal. Zusätzlich hat fast jeder Router eine eingebaute Firewall, welche den PC besser vor Hackerangriffe schützt (ohne Leistungseinbußen, weil es ein externes Gerät ist).
Kann ich nur empfehlen!!!
Gruß, Nobody


----------



## technofreak (28 November 2002)

@Gast

Es gibt keine DSL-Dialer! Die geschilderte Methode ist hirnverbrannter Unsinn!unk:
Dazu müßte Talkline als offizieller DSL-Vertragspartner der DTAG als DSL-Anbieter auftreten. 
Davor wird sich die DTAG hüten und dann noch auch in Verbindung mit Computerbetrug,
der dann sehr einfach nachweisbar wäre. Dasselbe gilt für alle anderen Abzocker, 
vor allem die in der Südsee , die dann alle hochoffizielle Verträge mit der DTAG eingehen :crazy:

Die technischen Hinweise sind ok, sind aber für Otto Normalo  überzogen und überflüssig. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2002)

*auch ich wurde abgezockt!*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wie man erfolgreich gegen diese besagte Tele Team Work Firma vorgehen kann?
Leider wurde mir der Betrag schon von der Telekom eingezogen, so das der ominöse Rechnungsbetrag nicht mehr zurück gehalten werden konnte!
Kann man sich bei dem Wiederspruch auf irgendwelche BGH Urteile oder
§§ beziehen, oder wie soll man sonst den Wiederspruch begründen!


----------



## technofreak (3 Dezember 2002)

@stefmo 

siehe :  Was tun, wenn ein Schaden entstanden ist?
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php

Kapitel: Widerspruch gegen die Telekomrechung einlegen

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2002)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*



			
				Geomant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch den Namen "Tele Team Work AsP" schon mal gehört?
> Bin zum erstenmal von Talkline angeschrieben worden um meine "Telefonrechnung zu bezahlen. :evil:


Ja, ich soll 50 EURO für zwei Verbindungen von jeweils 2 Sekunden dauer bezahlen. Von der angeblichen verbindung habe ich aber nichts gemerkt. Talkline hat sich hartnäckig geweigert, mir zu sagen, wofür ich diesen Betrag eigentlich zahlen soll. Betrug! Die bekommen kein Geld von mir! Das wird Talkline noch teuer zu stehen bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2002)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*



			
				Sanoma schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich habe eine hohe Telefonrechnung erhalten. Diese Firma (Tele Team Work) hat Ihren Hauptsitz in Dänemark.
> (U. a. aber auch einen in Hamburg.)
> Adresse:  Gydevang 39
> in Allerod
> ...



Was wißt Ihr von dem Sitz in Hamburg? Das würde eine Strafverfolgung wesentlich vereinfachen...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2002)

*dialer talkline*

hallo leute,

habe auch eine rechnung über 29,98€ von talkline für 55sek einwahl erhalten.

Habe eine Telefon-Nummer mit den 3 letzten Zahlen xxx.

Habe einem schriftlichen Nachweis erhalten, durch das Einschalten eines Anwalts. 

Der Anwalt überläßt jetzt mir die Entscheidung zum Gericht zu gehen !

Die Firma bei der es sich handelt sitzt in

Comet media Ltd.
Caoswayhouse 1, Danestreet
CM23 3Bt Bishop`s Stootford, Herts 
England 

NUMMER 0190 050 xxx



 Kann mir jemand noch weiter helfen und kennt diese Firma
Abgerechnet wurde mal wieder über TALKLINE

Gruß Gazelle 1


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2002)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*



			
				Geomant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch den Namen "Tele Team Work AsP" schon mal gehört?
> Bin zum erstenmal von Talkline angeschrieben worden um meine "Telefonrechnung zu bezahlen. :evil:



Kämpfe z.Zt. auch mit Talkline - noch nicht `mal Anschrift rücken die Abzocker ´raus - aber ständig dummes Gelaber in ihren Briefen ....!!! Will jetzt die Regulierungsbehörde einschalten ....!

f :holy:


----------



## christianmicha (11 Dezember 2002)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*



> Hat jemand von euch den Namen "Tele Team Work AsP" schon mal gehört?
> Bin zum erstenmal von Talkline angeschrieben worden um meine "Telefonrechnung zu bezahlen.


Kämpfe z.Zt. auch mit Talkline - noch nicht `mal Anschrift rücken die Abzocker ´raus - aber ständig dummes Gelaber in ihren Briefen ....!!! Will jetzt die Regulierungsbehörde einschalten ....!

Du findest einen ähnlich Betroffenen (Tele Team Work ASP) bei Suche nach Autor "christianmicha" in computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de! Mein derzeitiger Stand: Mahnstufe 2...
Die Adresse von TeleTeamWorkASP ist  in den genannten Foren schon aufgetaucht, mit der prima "Suchen"-Funktion leicht zu finden! Gruß christianmicha


----------



## blueturbo (12 Dezember 2002)

*tele team work*

hallo, habe auch ne rechnung von der telekom bekommen, auf der ich eine option von tele team work asp drauf hatte, hab dann bei talkline angerufen und die adresse von der firma bekommen. ich soll für 45min 118€ netto zahlen. das sehe ich aber nicht ein.nun brauche ich hilfe. sollte ich die rechnung einfach nicht bezahlen?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2002)

*Re: Talkline- Abzockerei*

Hallo Hilde,

bin soeben in diesselbe Falle getappt (12s = 21,55€). Hattest Du Erfolg mit der Klage?



			
				Hilde schrieb:
			
		

> Dialerhasser schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Dezember 2002)

*Re: tele team work*



			
				blueturbo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, habe auch ne rechnung von der telekom bekommen, auf der ich eine option von tele team work asp drauf hatte, hab dann bei talkline angerufen und die adresse von der firma bekommen. ich soll für 45min 118€ netto zahlen. das sehe ich aber nicht ein.nun brauche ich hilfe. sollte ich die rechnung einfach nicht bezahlen?



Bis jetzt hat es sich bewährt, den unstrittigen Betrag der Telekom-Rechnung zu bezahlen und der Telekom mitzuteilen, dass die strittige Position (0190-er) erst geklärt werden muss.
Somit bekommst Du wenigstens keine Schwierigkeiten mit der Telekom, die sonst das Mahnverfahren durchzieht und notfalls der Anschluss abschaltet.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2002)

*Team Work ASP*

Ich habe auch auf meiner Telekomrechnung über Talkline für 2 Einwahlen(einmal 4sek und einmal 7sek)zusammen 52 Euro berechnet bekommen.
Falls eine Sammelklage läuft,würde ich mich beteiligen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2002)

*Re: Team Work ASP*



			
				Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Falls eine Sammelklage läuft,würde ich mich beteiligen.



Wir sind in Deutschland und nicht in USA, es gibt nach deutschem Recht keine Sammelklagen für Privatpersonen.
Gruß
B


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2002)

*Re: Team Work ASP*



			
				Beobachter schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind in Deutschland und nicht in USA, es gibt nach deutschem Recht keine Sammelklagen für Privatpersonen.


Du nimmst mir das Wort aus dem Mund...

Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2002)

*Klagen gegen Rechnungen*

Wer seine Telekomrechnung ungeprüft vollständig bezahlt hat oder dem Einzug nicht rechtzeitig widerspricht,  ärgert sich zwar schwarz, hat aber ein Kostenproblem.

Gericht und Anwalt kosten nun mal Geld und bei Beträgen bis 200 EUR sollte man sich eine Klage genau überlegen, vor allem wenn man gegen ausländische Firmen vorgehen muß. Hier ist außerdem zumindest die Übersetzung eines deutschen Urteils zur Vollstreckung notwendig.

Wer eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat, hat wiederum Glück, wenn er einen guten Anwalt findet, der für die Gebühren aus den hier regelmäßig eher geringen Streitwerten arbeitet und kein Sonderhonorar verlangt.

Bei einer Forderung bis 300 EUR verdient ein Anwalt für Schriftwechsel, Anfertigen der Klage und Verhandlung mit Urteil etwa 100 EUR.  Das steht in der Regel in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand.

Falls jemandem die Adresse in Hamburg von Teleteam ASP unterkommt, wäre das wirklich sehr hilfreich! Im übrigen gilt, Beträge der Telekom zahlen, Talkline GmbH & Co KG + deren RNB Talkline Infodienste GmbH + Drittanbieter anschreiben (E+R), Sachverhalt schildern, Rechnung widersprechen, Vertragsschluß dementieren, vorsorglich wegen arglistiger Täuschung und wegen Irrtums anfechten, bei Minderjährigen Zustimmung zu Geschäftsabschluß verweigern, vorsorglich in deren Namen wegen argl. Täuschg und Irrt anfechten, hilfsweise Wucher und Nichtigkeit einwenden und vor allem bei dem RNB(->RegTP) Auskunft über die letzten 3 Rufziffern nebst Anbietern verlangen.   

wdc


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2002)

*Nchtrag*

Die Firma Tele Team Work AsP ist in Dänemark als Inhaberin der Domäne teleteamwork.dk eingetragen.  Bevollmächtigter ist ein Herr [ edit] unter der bekannten Anschrift in Allerod.

wdc


----------



## Marap (3 Januar 2003)

Mit der Telekom Rechnung vom 12.12.02 ist bei mir auch eine Rechnungsposition von Tele Team Work AsP vermerkt.
Um ein Missverständnis jetzt auszuschliessen.
Einige meinen mit einem DSL Zugang ist ein 0190 Dialer nicht möglich einige sagen ja. Ich bin techn. nicht so auf dem laufenden.

Fakt ist nur ich habe nur einen DSL Zugang über Netzwerkkarte.
Keine ISDN Karte, kein Modem dran.

Trotzdem diese Rechnungsfoderung. ISt es nun möglich mit nem 0190 Dialer und DSL???

Danke Gruß Marap


----------



## technofreak (3 Januar 2003)

Marap schrieb:
			
		

> ISt es nun möglich mit nem 0190 Dialer und DSL???


Nein 
siehe : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2003)

Hallo! Hatte auch bis gerade nichts von TELE TEAM WORK gehört bis ich meine Telefonrechnung öffnete und danach die Talkline GmbH angerufen habe.Ich soll 377Euro bezahlen. Aber ich werde mich hüten diesen Betrag zu zahlen. Ich werde mich dagegen wehren egal was es kostet!!!!!
Passt auf Leute dass euch nicht auch was passiert!!! Lasst die scheiss 0190Nummern bei der Telekom sperren. Kostet 7.70 Euro.


----------



## DieBorg (14 Januar 2003)

Die liebe Telekom, v erdient so oder so entweder am dailer oder an der sperre.

7,70 Euro pro monat x Kunden x 12Monate so kann man auch kalkulieren.

Ob man diese gebühren nicht mal angehen sollte ? :fg2:


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2003)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> 7,70 Euro pro monat x Kunden x 12Monate so kann man auch kalkulieren.


Die Sperre kostet *einmalig* 7,73 Euronen - oder was meinst Du genau?


----------



## DieBorg (14 Januar 2003)

ja noch *einmalig* aber nicht mehr lange.

 0 

Tarife kann man ja ändern


----------



## DieBorg (14 Januar 2003)

hab nochmal nachgeschaut wird bei der T-Kom gerade geprüft ob Tariflich durchgesetzt werden kann.


----------



## virenscanner (14 Januar 2003)

@DieBorg

Hast Du dazu einen Link parat?


----------



## DrMac (16 Januar 2003)

Ich bin vor einiger in der Zeitschrift CT auf den Dialerblocker von Conrad aufmerksam geworden.Hat Hier jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?Ich habe bisher nichts vergleichbares entdecken können.

Mein Vater hat ebenfalls von Talkline eine Rechnung über 50 € für die Nutzung eines Dialers erhalten.
Wie wäre der Ablauf im Mahnverfahren? 1. 2. Mahnung Erwirkung eines Titels bei Gericht mit Ankündigung Gerichtsvollzieher ?Wieviel darf Talkline für den zusätzlichen Aufwand im Mahnverfahren in Rechnung stellen?
Reicht es wenn der Betrag unter Vorbehalt bezahlt würde die Tarifangabe als Grund anzugeben?


----------



## technofreak (16 Januar 2003)

DrMac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin vor einiger in der Zeitschrift CT auf den Dialerblocker von Conrad aufmerksam geworden.Hat Hier jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?Ich habe bisher nichts vergleichbares entdecken können.


siehe: 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Schutz/schutz.html
Kapitel Hardwarelösungen : Dialer-Blocker 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2003)

*Abzocker 2003 !! DIALER*

Ich habe heute durch Zufall diese Seite entdeckt. Ich bin schockiert !!
Auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis wurde jemand über Talkline und den
hier schon genannten Dialer abgezockt. C:Windows\Temp\id...\eroticacces.exe liegt das Teil.
Tarnt sich durch ein Icon als HTML Datei ist aber eine exe.
Wurde weder bewußt runtergeladen, noch ausgeführt !!
Die runtergeladene Datei ist eine .cab mit nem Installer.
Ich bin gespannt wie Talkline reagiert. 25,85 Euro für 46 Sekunden !!
Und dann die Frechheit von den Serviceleuten dort zu behaupten der Dialer sei ja nicht so schlimm...und sicher "absichtlich installiert".
Mir ist die Seite von der sich das Prog installiert hat ebenfalls bekannt.
Den Betreiber konnte ich auch ausmachen..und jetzt gibt es ne dicke
Anzeige    
Schon komisch wenn so ein Depp mit c++ nen Dialer schreibt und dann
zu dumm ist den "Internen Namen" nicht zu löschen-->WebDialer.exe

Und wenn mein Kumpel die Taler doch bezahlen muß, dann wird das weder für die Talkline-Leute noch Herrn G. in DK sehr lustig. :holy: 


-=openPortz=-
(Bekämpfe Technologie mit Technologie! 0 )


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Januar 2003)

*Strafanzeige, aber gegen alle Beteiligten*

@ openportz, Kalle, Jana und alle anderen die betroffen sind:

Guckst Ihr hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Wenn Strafanzeige, dann gegen alle Beteiligten.



Der Jurist


----------



## ForBi (31 Januar 2003)

siehe:

http://www.telefontest.de/yabbse/index.php?board=4;action=display;threadid=71;start=30

Viel Erfolg
Ciao FB


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

*Computerbetrug bei Talkline*

Habe gerade eine Rechnung der Telecom im Punkt "Talkline" storniert. Ich sollte für zwei versehentliche Einwahlen in die Nummer 0190-000349144 (eine Null zuviel bei der gewünschten Verbindung ins Spanische Ausland) für einmal 1 sek. und einmal 10 Sek.  insgesamt 43.10 Euro bezahlen. Auf Nachfragen bei Talkline wurden mir 25 Euro "Verrechnung" bei der nächsten Rechnung angeboten. Ob da wohl jemand zusammenarbeitet? Der Rechnungssteller ist die Firma "Teleteamwork" in Dänemark, Güdewang, DK-3450 Allerod. Was die wohl anbieten? Vielleicht kann mich jemand aufklären? Suche auch ev. Gemeinschaft gegen eine Klage. 
Viele Grüße, Gabriele Schreib M.A.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

Gabriele schrieb:



> Suche auch ev. Gemeinschaft gegen eine Klage.



...jetzt bringst Du mich völlig durcheinander! :roll:


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2003)

Und noch mal , weil´s so schön ist und damit es auch der/die letzte versteht:

In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage!

Gruß
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Januar 2003)

*Strafanzeige statt Sammelklage*

@ technofreak

Richtig: 
Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage.

Aber auch richtig: 
Es kann in Deutschland gesammelte Strafanzeigen geben. Siehe Seite 4 viertes Posting von unten.

Wenn alle Betroffenen Strafanzeige stellen (gegen den Dialer-Betrieber wegen Betrug, gegen alle die Geld trotz Widerspruch abbuchen oder wollen wegen Geldwäsche) dann wirkt das auch.

Stellt Euch vor: Jeder Spammer und seine Helfer werden von dem einen oder anderen, den er übers Ohr gehauen hat, mit einer Strafanzeige beschenkt. Wenn nur jeder zehnte .....

Stellt es Euch nicht nur vor, macht es, wenn ihr betroffen seid.

Der Jurist


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2003)

@Der Jurist
letztendlich muß aber jeder sein Verfahren selber durchziehen. Die meisten haben aber die etwas naive Vorstellung 
von  ungefähr wie einer Kondolenzliste - nur eintragen und alles andere passiert von allein.
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

*Re: Talkline- Abzockerei*

Ich bin auch opfer , für ein unbemerkte Dialer im Rechner für 5 minuten ,soll ich 76 Euro netto bezahlen . Kannst du mir zeigen , wo und wie ich ein Anzeige oder was muss vorgehen .

Danke sang




			
				Hilde schrieb:
			
		

> Dialerhasser schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

*In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage!*

Ich traute meinen Augen nicht.    

Meine Telefonrechnung wies Beträge eines Drittanbieter über mehrere hundert Euro aus.
Bei dem Drittanbieter handelt es sich um die Talkline GmbH. Auf Nachfrage wurde mitgeteilt, das ich einen Internet Dienst in Anspruch genommen habe. Ein solcher Dienst wurde von mir jedoch nicht in Anspruch genommen.
Es soll das Sexangebot der SUN Infomedia Spanien sein.
Es sollen 12 Anwahlen erfolgt sein, die innerhalb von 10 Minuten erfolgten. Pro Anwahl ein Preis von 25 Euro.  :x 

Ich habe dann gesucht und fand noch einige gut versteckte Teile eines Dialers in meinem Explorer, die nicht bewußt heruntergeladen worden sind.
Hier waren noch weitere Anwahlversuche vorhanden, aber es kam wohl zu keiner Anwahl mehr.  

Ich habe dann Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet und  einen Rechtsanwalt in Anspruch genommen.

Die Telefongesellschaft treibt das Geld für die Sun Infomedia Spanien ein, versendet Mahnschreiben und und reicht Klage bei Nichtbezahlung ein.
An der Abzockmasche verdienen beide reichlich.  :lol: 
Bei der Nichtbezahlung wird natürlich mit der Sperrung des Anschlusses gedroht.  :bigcry: 

Meine Nachforschungen ergaben daraufhin das die Telefongesellschaften die 0190 Telefonnummern in 100 Blöcken erworben haben.
Die Talkline GmbH war die erste Gesellschaft gewesen, die 0190 0.....
Nummern weiter vergaben. Hier konnte der Preis nach oben hin frei gewählt werden.
Für Anbieter von ( Sex ) natürlich die Gelegenheit. Am besten noch wenn der Geschäftssitz sich im Ausland befindet.
Somit besteht für den Betrogenen kein deutsches Recht und somit eine erschwerte Klage.
Anmerkung : Sun Infomedia hat mehrere Dienste mit verschiedenen Telefonnummern. Ermittlungen gegen Sun Infomedia sind Deutschlandweit vorhanden.

Eine Recht auf Klage hat jeder, aber nur jeder allein.  :argue: 

Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei verschiedene Dinge .  0


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Januar 2003)

@ sang

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207
Im ersten Posting gehts zum Download.

Die Bauanleitung für einen Strafanzeige wegen Geldwäsche.

Der Jurist


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2003)

*Talkline SupportChat*

Unter www.talkline.de gibt es einen 24H Supportchat. :argue: 
Wer geschädigt  :bigcry: ist kann ja dort gerne mal fragen,wie
Talkline zu der ganzen Sache steht.
Mir wurde dort lediglich mitgeteilt, daß sich mein Anschlußanbieter
um die Abrechnung kümmert. Witzige und schwachsinnige Aussage,
da TALKLINE das Inkasso beauftragen wird und nicht die Telekom, wenn
ich das jetzt richtig sehe  :roll: ?! Der Mitarbeiter kann mir natürlich ohnehin keine andere Antwort geben.Erstrecht keine verbindliche...

Wer dort mal eine vernünftige Aussage   bekommen sollte, der sei
doch bitte so nett und veröffentlicht das hier, ja ?  :lol:

Mal sehen wann die den "neuen" Supportchat einstellen werden hehee  0

WarDriver


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2003)

*Re: Talkline- Abzockerei*

Bin auch reingefallen und habe abbuchung gesperrt. 
Wer hat erfahrungen gemacht. 
Was passiert wenn man nicht zahlt?


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2003)

*Talkline*

Die Sache entwickelt sich zu einem Skandal groesten Aussmasses:
1. Hier wird die Allgemeinheit in einer Weise abgezockt, dass man davon ohnmaechtig wird. Das sind sicher Millionen!
2. Tausende Onlinenutzer sind betroffen und wissen m.E. nichts von diesem kriminellen Diebstahl.
3. Selbst die Rechnungen wird kaum jeder immer bemerken und zahlen.
4. Da die Gesetze hinterherhinken, keine Sammelklagen moeglich sind und jeder auf sich selbst gestellt ist, koennen sich die VERBRECHER hervorragend verstecken (in Daenemark). (...)
5. Unsere Regierung muss besser informiert werden. Schickt eure Probleme an Abgeordnete (Kurzabhandlung mit Rechnung etc)
6. Unser Rechtssystem ist von dieser Art der Kriminalitaet ueberrollt worden. Wie kann ich diesen Hinterhof des Internet (international arbeitend ) ueberhaupt noch kontrollieren?
7. Hier hilft nur noch ein AUFSCHREI in der Presse: Fokus, Spiegel, Report etc. Trotzdem: Das geklaute Geld duerfte Futsch sein.
8. Toll, dass wir die eine oder andere INFO hier lesen koennen. Dennoch macht Euch nichts vor: Der Feind hoert mit! Lange bevor die Staatsanwaltschaft das tut.
9. Klar, unsere ANGST ist auch Kalkuehl der VERBRECHER.

Habe Rechnung ueber einige hundert Euro bekommen, Rechtsanwalt, Strafanzeige, Info aller relevanten Stellen im Kopf.
!! Strafantraege:  Talkline (Vorstand MUSS etwas davon wissen!) und auch TELEKOM notwendig. Glaubte dort serioes verwaltet zu werden. WRONG!!   - Schreibt, informiert auf breiter Ebene!. Wir sind nur wenige, denen die Sachlage bewusst ist.

_Nutzungregeln beachten! - Heiko_


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2003)

@ med

Genau so gehe ich vor. Strafanzeige gegen den Betrieber des Dialers wegen Betrug. Gegen den Geldeinsammler wegen Geldwäsche.

Im übrigen können die Freunde von der falschen Seite ruhig mitlesen. Solange sie an dem Geschäft nur einen Cent Erlös erzielen, stcken sie in der Falle. Erst wenn sie sich entschliessen sollten zu ihren Kunden überzulaufen und alles tun, damit die Kunden keinen Schaden haben kommen sie aus der Geldwäsche raus.

Sollte das geschehen, dann hat sich das Dialer-Problem erledigt. Wenn keiner mehr die Euros einzieht, ist das Geschäft eben auch kaputt.

[/code]


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2003)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*



			
				Geomant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch den Namen "Tele Team Work AsP" schon mal gehört?
> Bin zum erstenmal von Talkline angeschrieben worden um meine "Telefonrechnung zu bezahlen. :evil:


 0  :tröst:  :evil:     :roll:  :bigcry:


----------



## lixweb (27 Februar 2003)

*Tele Team Work ASP - Einspruch? Klagen?*

Meine Eltern hatten zwei dubiose Posten von Tele Team Work Asp auf Ihrer letzten Telekomrechnung, Kosten sollen rund 109 Euro sein. Komisch ist, dass die Abrechnungsnummer MSN der Telefonanschluss ist, aber die gewählten und in Fragen kommenden zwei Anrufe offensichtlich (laut ISDN-Watch) über die MSN des PCs gelaufen sind, knapp 8 Minuten Verbindung wird da angezeigt... 

Meine dringende Frage ist nun, ob es inzwischen Ergebnisse und Erfahrungsberichte gibt, was man genau tun soll? Immer wieder Einspruch einlegen? Gibt es z.B. Sammelklagen oder sowas?


----------



## technofreak (27 Februar 2003)

*Re: Tele Team Work Asp - Gibt es erste Verfahren, Klagen,...*



			
				lixweb schrieb:
			
		

> *Meine dringende Frage ist nun, ob es inzwischen Ergebnisse und Erfahrungsberichte gibt, was man genau tun soll? *Immer wieder Einspruch einlegen? Gibt es z.B. Sammelklagen oder sowas?


1: Es gibt die "Suche" Funktion (oben in der Mitte)
2. http://www.computerbetrug.de/dialer/schutz.php?p=0|59|
3. Es gibt keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland! 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2003)

*Re: dialer talkline*

Hallo! 
Mein Sohn hat im Internet Musik runtergeladen, die Verbindung kam durch Talkline zustande.Wir müssen für ne knappe halbe Stunde 135,23 Euro zahlen . Nach mehrmahliger Aufforderung an Talkline zwecks Adressen der Anbieter habe ich auch die Comet Media bekommen. weiss noch nicht so genau wie ich vorgehen soll, da mir das Geld für nen Anwalt fehlt... Würde mich sehr interisieren wie du/sie vorgegangen sind. Es grüßt Yvonne aus Leipzig


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei uns hat sich ein Dialer auf dem Rechner eingenistet. Durch die gestern angekommene Telefonrechnung und den Posten über 63 Euro wurde das Teil dann gefunden. Es nennt sich EroticAcces und hat sich ins Verezichnis von Windows\temp geschrieben. Außerdem gabs im Startmenü einen Link auf die Seite h``p://www.e.......de 
Da wir für die Einwahl ins Internet den Smartsurfer von web.de nutzen können wir die Internetkosten und Zeiten für den letzten Monat detailliert einsehen. Logischerweise taucht da nichts dementsprechendes auf. Auf der Telekomabrechnung wird der Anbieter DTMS ausgewiesen. Allerdings ist dort weder die Einwahlrufnummer noch die Uhrzeit der Einwahl zu erkennen. Wir haben mittlerweile den Posten über die Telekomrechnungsabteilung stornieren lassen. 
Kennt jemand diese Firma? Wie sollen wir weiter vorgehen? 

Schonmal Danke im vorraus 

Jana`

_URL gelöscht , siehe NUB 
Devilfrank_


----------



## Der Jurist (1 März 2003)

@ Jana F

guckst Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

dtms c/o nexnet war bei mir der Verbindungsanbieter.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2003)

*Unbemerkte 0190 Einwahl*

Ich bin leider auch Opfer einer unbemerkten 0190-Einwahl geworden ... laut Talkline kann der Anbieter hier eine sogenannte Knoedel Holdings ASP (in Google ist darüber nichts zu finden) Einwahlpauschalen festlegen. Das bedeutet, ein Klick oder kein Klick bedeutet, daß man ab der 1. Sekunde mit 37,90 Euro dabei ist. 

Ich wüsste nicht, worauf ich geklickt haben sollte, das 37,90 Euro wert gewesen war ... gemerkt habe ich nichts, daß sich z. B. meine Einwahlnummer vom PROVIDER geändert haben sollte.

Die Telekom bot mir die Sperrung der 0190 Nummern für 7 Euro an ... der Talklineservice (ziemlich piffig und kurz und frech angebunden) den Gang zum Rechtsanwalt und zur Kriminalpolizei. Fraglich, ob die helfen können ... für mich eine Rechtslücke ... die aber bei diesen unseriösen Angeboten (=hier: Betrug) ansetzen müsste, da man sich als Internetuser nicht davor schützen kann !!! Empfehle jedem, den 0190 Nummernzugang abzuriegeln (für 7 Euro ... ) das sind Services, die man auch woanders billiger haben kann.


----------



## sascha (3 März 2003)

> laut Talkline kann der Anbieter hier eine sogenannte Knoedel Holdings ASP (in Google ist darüber nichts zu finden)



tja, in google sind nun mal keine briefkästen verzeichnet   

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2003)

*Re: Talkline*

Hallo Leute!

Suche noch Geschädige von Teleteam AS aus Dänemark, die eventuell auch eine Sammelklage wegen Betruges anstrengen wollen.

[email protected]


----------



## Heiko (15 März 2003)

Und wieder eine Hammelplage...


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2003)

*Tele Team Work AsP*

Hallo,

bin leider auch Opfer einer unbemerkten Einwahl geworden und soll für 14 Sek. fast 26,00 EUro bezahlen.
 Habe zwar die 0190-Nr. nun sperren lassen, interessiere mich aber doch dafür, ob zwischenzeitlich jemand Erfolg im Kampf gegen die Tele Teamwork AsP hatte. 

In Deutschland mit unserer tollen Rechtssprechung sicher nicht....


----------



## Heiko (27 März 2003)

Bei Teleteamwork AsP bitte bei Talkline mit Hinweis auf TTW Einspruch einlegen und den Sachverhalt schildern.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, könnte das erfolgreich werden.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 März 2003)

@ Tine


Wegen der Rechtsprechung solltes Du unter http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm nachschauen. Die grüne Farbe dort läßt Hoffnung aufkommen. Mit Grün sind die Urteile gekennzeichnet, die für Verbraucher günstig sind. Beachte auch bitte die Daten. Grün nimmt zu.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2003)

*Dialer*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Teleteamwork AsP bitte bei Talkline mit Hinweis auf TTW Einspruch einlegen und den Sachverhalt schildern.
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, könnte das erfolgreich werden.



Was bedeutet TTW ?


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2003)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Ali schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet TTW ?


TeleTeamWork AsP


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2003)

*Tele Team Work AsP*

Gruss an alle Betrogenen,

auch wir hatten einen grösseren Posten auf der Telekom Rechnung mit Verweis auf Tele Team Work AsP. Ich kann nur sagen, lasst uns hart bleiben. Wir hatten bis zur Rechnung überhaupt keinen Hinweis auf solch eine Verbindung. Wenn wir alle nicht zahlen, müssen sie ja irgendwann klagen und da wir offenbar sehr viele sind, freue ich mich schon auf diesen Tag. Wenn wir Neuigkeiten über die Tele Team Work AsP erhalten, geben wir die Info's in diesem Forum sofort weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2003)

*teure Rechnung*

Hallo alle. Ich habe hier alles gelesen und ich muss sagen, es gibt mehr Betroffene als Sand am Meer   
1.  Was Dialer betrifft, bin ich zwar nicht geschädigt worden, aber fast!
    Eigentlich bin ich ja mit AVM ISDNWatch Filter nun ganz gut geschützt   und das funktioniert auch hervorragend! Dacht ich bis vor kurzem.....
Achtung jetzt kommts: Ich dachte ich traue meinen Augen nicht, denn ein Dialer installierte sich und nun das Besondere: Er deinstallierte im Hintergrund meine neue Capi und installierte eine ältere Version, welche mit AVM ISDNWatch Filter nicht funktioniert! Sofort meldete sich aber ISDN Watch, daß er nicht mehr funktioniert. Das machte mich stutzig und war mein Glück. So eine Sau!!!! Hab ihm aber denn Schneid abgekauft. Ich bin aber ein Profi auf dem Gebiet. Was machen da Laien? Die haben doch keine Chance, weil Sie nicht wissen, was da passiert, denn selbst alte Hasen sind da nicht geschützt! Das war purer Zufall! So viel mal dazu.

2.  Ihr habt alle etwa 20, 50 oder 100 oder auch 300 Schaden. Am 3 April morgens bekam ich von meinem Handyprovider eine SMS , daß ich zittiere" Aus Sicherheitsgründen mein Handy für ausgehende Rufe gesperrt wird" . Dreimal dürft ihr raten, wie mein Provider heißt:  Na? Richtig! TALKLINE !!!!!!!!!  Ich rufe da sofort an und erfahre, daß über Nacht eine Rechnung von 3300 Euro :evil: zusammen gekommen wäre!!!!!!!!
Mich hat es umgehauen. Die nette Dame meinte auch sofort, daß wenn ich 3000 Euro sofort überweise, ich mein Handy wieder frei bekäme. Einen festen [ edit] werde ich tun! Auf die Anfrage beim Anwalt und der Polizei bekam ich sofort erst die Gegenfrage, ob mein Provider TALKLINE sei. Schon sehr lustig wie ich finde. Dann wurde mir gesagt, daß ich erst mal den Einzelverbindungsnachweis benötige, um weitere rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten. Ich habe darauf hin bei Talkline wieder angerufen und fragte, ob ich diesen sofort bekommen könne. Das wurde mir aber verweigert mit der Aussage, daß ich bis zur nächsten Rechnung in 3 Wochen warte müsse..... Wer kann mir hier einen Tip geben und mir irgendwie weiterhelfen? Ich werde nun notfalls diesen aber auch mit Anwalt einfordern. Im Voraus schon mal Danke.
Ein Talkline Geschädigter


----------



## Der Jurist (5 April 2003)

@ RacheEngel


zu 1. Danke für die Warnung. Das passt hier gut ins Forum.


zu 2. Diese Fragen solltest Du mit einem Rechtsanwalt erörtern, der etwas von der Sache versteht.

Anwälte findest Du unter : 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/links.html etwas weiter unten im Link.

Mit Deinem Anwalt solltes Du über vorläufigen Rechtschutz nachdenken.

Mehr ist hier im Forum nicht zu sagen, da dies sonst in die Rechtsberatung eines Einzelfalls ginge, was nur Rechtsanwälten gestattet ist.

Hier kannst Du nur aus Erfahrungen von anderen lernen und möglicherweise ihre Musteerschreiben für Deinen Fall nutzen.

Falls Du Dir mehr versprochen hast, tut es mir leid, geht aber nicht.
Dieses Forum steht für die Einhaltung der rechtlichen Vorschriften bei den Anbietern von Dialern und auch von Telefontricksern. Das bedeutet dann aber auch, dass sich alle hier an Vorschriften halten und halten werden.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2003)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

habe heute den Mahnbescheid bekommen und werde jetzt wahrscheinlich verklagt. Ich zieh das durch, vielleicht bringt es ja was.

Zum thema "knoedel": neulich war bei RTL "Extra" ein Bericht, in dem sie diesem Anbieter auf der Spur waren. Auch aus Dänemark...
Wenn das nicht mal der gleiche ist wie bei Tele Team Work.

Übrigens gibt es einen Anwalt, der auch gerade ein Verfahren gegen Tele Team Work am Laufen hat. Er hat auch eine Homepage und heißt Daniel Böhm.

Könnt ja mal gucken,

MfG, Linda.


----------



## AmiRage (14 April 2003)

@Linda:

Kannst Du vielleicht etwas mehr zu Deinem Fall sagen? Wer hat das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Dich eingeleitet (Inkassobüro/Anwalt)? Von wem stammt die ursprüngliche Rechnung (abgesehen von der Telekom - Talkline, acoreus)? Um welchen Dialer-"Anbieter" geht es? Welche ungefähre ursprüngliche Forderungshöhe?


----------



## technofreak (14 April 2003)

http://www.anwaltskanzlei-boehm.de/

Rechtsanwaltskanzlei D.B.
Ihre Onlineberatung im Internet, insbesondere im * Erbrecht, Familienrecht und Arbeitsrecht*
Berechnen Sie online Ihre Anwaltsgebühren (BRAGO) und Gerichtsgebühren

tf

PS: Das angesprochene Verfahren könnte das hier sein:

http://www.anwaltskanzlei-boehm.de/laufende_Verfahren/Verfahren_190-Dialer/verfahren_190-dialer.html


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2003)

*Tele Team Work AsP*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auch ein geschädigter von Talkline (b.z.w. Tele Team Work AsP).

Was den Fall betrifft habe Ich mir von meinen Anwalt sagen lassen das es nach einem Schreiben seitens eines jeweiligen Inkassounternehmen worauf Ihr garnicht reagieren solltet,als nächstes ein Schrieb von Gericht bei euch eintreffen wird wo auch ein Kästchen mit dem Satz wiederspruch aufgezeichnet ist dieses müßt Ihr dann ankreuzen.

Darauf folgend wird dann eine Vorladung von Gericht bei euch erscheinen die Ihr dann wahrnehmen und mit den Sachen dort erscheinen solltet.

Dieses gilt wenn man Berufstätig ist ab einer Summe von unter 75€ die ein Anwalt verlangen kann.

Was einen Einspruch bei Talkline mit dem Kürzel TTW angeht,setze Ich zweifel das man Erfolg hat da Talkline hierbei schon in Finanzieller hinsicht die Finger mit im Spiel hat.

Viel Erfolg!

P.s.Bin mal auf die ersten Erfolgsmeldungen gespannt


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2003)

*Tele Team Work AsP*

Hallo zusammen

Was den Fall Talkline (b.z.w.Tele Team Work AsP) betrifft scheint es wohl das so ein mancher hierbei mit der Vermutung recht hat das ein ganzer Ring die Finger im Spiel hat was auch freenet.de angeht.

Denn einige Male stand freenet.de als Anbieter überhaupt nicht auf so manche Abrechnung und dann nachdem man sich eine Sicherheit gegen 0190er-Dialer von seiten der Telekom hat einrichten lassen ,erhält man nach einiger Zeit eine Zahlungserinnerung obwohl bisher alles wie gehabt über die Telekom lief und man vorher auch keine Bankverbindung von freenet.de hatte.


P.s.So wird man auch Kunden los!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2003)

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, Telefonrechnungen NIE per Bankeinzug zu begleichen. Im Falle Talkline reicht es aus, wenn wan den strittigen Betrag aus der Telekomrechnung rausrechnet und dann per normaler Überweisung den Betrag der TELEKOM bezahlt.
In den Verwendungszweck schreibt man einfach  - OHNE TALKLINE - Dann geht das bei der TK erst einmal klar.


----------



## ForBi (15 Juni 2003)

@Ingo / Ingo P.

Hi Glaubensbruder!
Bei mir gleichfalls 'gepflegte Kontakte' mit TL, INTRU# und 
A##mann.
Die Freunde von Fr##net stehten bei mir auch ganz oben an...
War damals Fr##net-CallByCall-Kunde und bin evtl. über
die Kopfleiste(mit ständig wechselndem Inhalt) geneppt worden.

Habe Letztens mal bewußt dort etwas rumgestöbert und siehe da,
einige Dailergespickte Pages beinhalten in den AGB den Namen Fr##net !!

Machen wir also zukünftig einen grossen Bogen um dieses ganze Gesocks 
Ciao


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2003)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*



			
				der Gearschte schrieb:
			
		

> Geomant1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso bei mir;
was meint Euer Anwalt?
Chance auf Erfolg??


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

*Beweise sichern*

Wie OpenPorts bereits geschrieben hat:

In jedem Fall BEWEISE sichern.
Dieser Dialer scheint sich fast immer unter
den Temp-Ordner zu verstecken.
Sichert den Ordner am besten einmal auf CD !

Der Dialer beinhaltet ebenfalls eine .ini File.
Diese wird nach erfolgreicher Ausführung gelöscht/überschrieben.
Auch bei der Kripo war das Wiederherstellen nicht unproblematisch.

Aber es gilt: Ohne Beweise = schlechte Karten !

Talkline sux ! :argue: 

Habe mir jetzt erstmal ein Prog geschrieben,das alle Verbindungen
ausser meine I-Net-Einwahl mitschreibt und per RasHangUp bzw InternetHangUp beendet !


----------



## AmiRage (13 Juli 2003)

*Re: Beweise sichern*



			
				FluxyBunny schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gilt: Ohne Beweise = schlechte Karten !


So pauschal ist diese Aussage sicherlich falsch. Denn mittlerweile ist auch (zumindest) Teilen der Justiz die Realität nicht mehr so fremd, wie es in den Anfängen der Dialer-Welle den Anschein hatte. Die Beweislast verschiebt sich doch merklich.

Viel hängt auch z.B. davon ab, wie sich der oder die "Vertragspartner" verhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

*Re: Dialer Tele Team*

Hallo Geomant1,

wann genau (Datum) hast sollst Du über den Tele Team Work-Dialer gesurft haben??? Bitte melden. Ist ganz wichtig: 


martin
Gast


_[EDIT by DevilFrank]
siehe NUB
melde Dich bitte an, damit wir die gepostete Mail-Adresse verifizieren können._


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2003)

*Abzocke Talkline/AsP Dänemark*

Auch ich liege zur Zeit mit Talkline im Clinch. Das Inkassobüro wurde bereits auf mich angesetzt. Ich werde die Angelegenheit bei Gericht durchfechten. hat bereits jemand ein positives Urteil erwirkt? Bitte gebt mir Bescheid.

_E-Mail-Addy gelöscht,wenn du Infos möchtest, melde dich an, das ist hier kein 
schwarzes Brett im Supermarkt_


----------



## Der Jurist (15 August 2003)

*Re: Beweise sichern*



			
				AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> FluxyBunny schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zur Beweissituation findet Ihr hier einiges http://forum.webmart.de/wmforum.cfm?id=1461578 unter "Beweislastumkehr".

Damit gelingt es zunächst in das Gerichtsverfahren alles Arten von möglichen Dialervarianten einzu führen. Wenn dies geschehen ist und vom BSI bestätigt wurde, dann muss der Mehrwertanbieter behaupten und beweisen, dass ausgerechtnet sein Dialer sauber bzw nicht mit mit Befehlen ausgestattet aufgespielt wurde und dann automatisch ablief.

Damit ist der Mehrwertanbieter in der Beweissituation in der bislang die Nutzer waren und das finde ich gut.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

Ich hab nur nen Pop-up Fenster der w....de seit ich auf der Seite war, zum Glück keinen Dialer, hab ihren Tech-c angeschrieben, da die Leute von Talkline ja ihre Kontakadresse verschleiern, der Tech-C hatt sich rausgeredet und was von einstweiliger verfügung gegen mich gebrabbelt, naja ich werd jetzt eben Talkline den A**** aufreißen müssen... soll ir gleich sein 
_ URL editiert , siehe NUB _


----------



## tiger (11 Februar 2004)

*Re: Talkline- Abzockerei*



			
				Hilde schrieb:
			
		

> Dialerhasser schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
ist ja nun schon eine Weile her, kannst du Erfolg melden. Mir ist es mit einem aehnlichen Betrag bei in-telegence so ergangen. habe ich aussicht auf erfolg???


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2004)

*Re: Talkline- Abzockerei*



			
				tiger schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem auch ich in diese Falle getappt bin , habe Ich den Kampf Talkline erklärt. Ich soll für eine 10 Sek. Verbindung 25,85 € bezahlen.
> Dies ist eine bodenlose Frechheit und Ich werde es mir nicht gefallen lassen. Mittlerweile habe Ich Anzeige erstattet und warte jetzt das Ergebnis ab. Wie es ausgeht bin Ich schon gespannt, aber man darf sich nicht alles gefallen lassen. Ich hoffe das Ich Erfolg habe.


 :evil:


HAbe das gleiche Problem: aus unerklärlichem Grund habe ich 5 Mal hintereinander 0190 Nummer der Firma TALKLINE andewehlt. Pro Anwahl muss ich über 25EUR+MWSt zahlen. Nun habe ich ein Brifchen von Rechtsanwalt bekommen, mit der Forderung 260EUR ah ihm zu bezahlen.
SAUREI. Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2004)

*Talkline*

Um den Sachverhalt einschätzen zu können, sind noch einige Angaben erforderlich.

1.Wann haben die Einwahlen stattgefunden (Altfall oder bereits betroffen vom Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdienstrufnummern)?

2. Wer ist der vorgebliche Mehrwertdienstanbieter (Web-Adresse, z. B. Piratos.de)

3. Wurde gegenüber Talkline die angebliche Forderung unverzüglich bestritten?

Empehlung: Hier im Forum lesen, lesen und nochmals lesen.

Generell bestätigt jeder Mißbrauchsfall, dass jedem Telefon und PC-Besitzer zu empfehlen ist, sämtliche Mehrwertdienstnummern, insbesondere die Nummernkreise 0900er, 0190er, 0137er und alle Auslandsnummern bei sich sperren zu lassen. Sonst besteht immer die Gafahr, dass sich Betroffene gegen dreiste Gauner wehren müssen, die sich Eigenheiten des Windows-Betriebssystems und Schwächen der Rechtsprechung und Strafverfolgung zu Nutze machen.

Das Telefongesellschaften, wie Talkline, leider keine Bedenken haben, trotz massenhaften erwiesenen Dialer-Betrugs, sich an der der Beitreibung offensichtlich vielfach ergaunerter vorgeblicher Forderungen zu beteiligen, ist in der Tat ein betrübliches Trauerspiel.
Ob sich dieses Verhalten für diese Unternehmen auszahlt? Hier kann jeder User seine ganz persönliche Antwort geben.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2004)

*Re: Talkline- Abzockerei*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> HAbe das gleiche Problem: aus unerklärlichem Grund habe ich 5 Mal hintereinander 0190 Nummer der Firma TALKLINE andewehlt. Pro Anwahl muss ich über 25EUR+MWSt zahlen. Nun habe ich ein Brifchen von Rechtsanwalt bekommen, mit der Forderung 260EUR ah ihm zu bezahlen.
> SAUREI. Wer kann helfen?


Das ist ja schon eine Uralt-Geschichte, mindestens aus dem letzten Jahr und vor dem 15.08.2003. Warum kümmerst Du Dich heute erst darum?
Glücklicher Weise hilft Dir da jedoch ein neues BGH-Urteil, Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall mit einem Anwalt über die Sache reden.
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/040305_01.php


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2004)

*Re: Talkline- Abzockerei*

Mir geht es jetzt ähnlich. Habe schon vom Inkassobüro Post bekommen. Für 5 sek. 25,98 Euro.


----------



## tiger (17 Mai 2004)

*Re: Talkline- Abzockerei*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> tiger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
war einige Zeit nicht online - aber da bin ich wieder. 
Was ist das fuer ein Brief vom Anwalt  :-? ? Ich habe immer nur Briefe vom Inkasso-Unternehmen erhalten, welches im gleichen Haus sitzt und die gleiche domain benutzt :x .


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

*Dialer über Talkline*

Hallo Dialer über Talkline.........
es ist nicht einfach gegen Talkline erfolg zu haben. Jedoch kann ich nur dazu aufmuntern die immer wieder *[]* Vorderungen massiv entgegen zu wirken........
MfG bekannt

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

*Re: Mich wollen die auch abzocken!*

Ich hab ne Anzeige gemacht und führe reichlich Schriftverkehr mit Talkline und ihr Inkasso-Büro...___________________________________________________________________________

Tele Team Worsk AsP (Artikel-Nr. der Telekom: 87936) Dialer-Nr.: 0190-0-019221
___________________________________________________________________________


Tele Team Work ApS Denmark 				oder auch TTW ApSs !!!
Gydevang 39-41 G2 
DK-3450 Allerød 
Denmark 

h**p://teleteamwork.dk


Tel.: +45 4813 1000 
Fax.: +45 4813 1009 
[email protected]



Betrifft mindestens folgende Telefonnummern:

0190-0-8088

0190-0-80867

0190-0-70720

0190-0-019221 (von dieser Nr. bin ich auch betroffen)   (ca. 1 min = gut 25,-- €)

Tele Team Worsk AsP verwendet als Dialer die datei <B style="color:black;background-color:#ffff66">EroticAccess.exe[/B], die in einem Unterverzeichnis des Temp-Dir abgelegt wird. 

Die Dialer.exe dateien sind gut versteckt und nicht so einfach zu finden!!!  

Vorsicht auch bei angeblichen kostenlosen Hacker und Crackseiten oder angeblichen mp3 downloadsites !!!

Glaub die arbeiten auch mit Spam-mails...

- "besondere Seiten" scheinen dabei zu sein: "e......de" und "e.......de"    
!!! Schaut mal unter denic.de nach den Daten dieser Seiten!!!

Link zum Forum weiterer Geschädigter:

h**p://www.telefontest.de/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=internet;action=display;num=1017602038;start=30

cu Kalle...

_urls gelöschst , sieh NUB tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

*Tele Team Work und Comet Media und Intrum Iustitia*

Bin als Anwalt dabei, einem Dialeropfer zu helfen. Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte, eventuell auch zur Verfügung stehende Zeugen, die oa. Firmen und Schäden durch Dialer anbelangen. Insbesondere Interessant, ob jemand einem Dialer namens "Teenxxx" begegnet ist, der diesen Firmen zuzurechnen ist.

Bitte alles an: [email protected]

Danke

_Keine EMail-Adressen -  vgl  Nutzungsregeln. Wer sich anmeldet kann *P*ersönliche  *N*achrichten im Forum empfangen.
Im übrigen hilft  der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten.   DJ/Mod  _


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2004)

@ Anfi

Tele Team Work und Comet Media haben nichts mit "Teenxxx" zu tun, das war *Liquid Inc.* Gib´mal als Suchbegriff Teenxxx oder 1970.exe > Hier < in die Suchmaske ein.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2005)

Das ganze nimmt anscheinend sehr interesannte züge an, habe heute eine Letzte mahnung von einem Inkasso Büro erhalten ich soll doch bitte die Ausstehenden *4721,77 €* bezahlen.  Das interessante ist, das ich seit über 5 jahren nicht mehr bei der Telekom bin und bei einem Lokalen Provider,  der kein romaining unterstützt und ich auch keine 0190 nummern wählen kann. 

Telefonische auskunft bei diesem Inkasso Büro nach Schilderung der Sachlange und Rechtslage: "Das ist uns egal, wenn sie nicht bezahlen, aus welchen gründen auch immer hören sie von unseren Anwälten". 

Ich werde nun Strafanzeige erstatten und die Sache an meinen Bruder (Anwalt) übergeben, hat er wenigstens noch was davon und ich meine Ruhe


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2005)

"Das" würde für mich noch viel interessantere Züge annehmen, wenn ich wüsste, worum es sich handelt


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2005)

Phil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nun Strafanzeige erstatten und die Sache an meinen Bruder (Anwalt) übergeben...


Dann soll sich Dein Bruder doch gleich mal an die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück wenden und die Anzeige auch dorthin schicken! Das gilt aber nur, wenn es sich wirklich um die Sache zur Liquid Inc. handelt.


----------

